# Custom templates for the Incra LS - a tutorial



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Rob Lowrie created pyRouterJig, a really powerful application for making custom templates for the Incra LS positioner. I wrote this tutorial to show how to use it. Custom Box Joints using the Incra LS System

Below you will find pictures of a couple of boxes made with custom templates.

Enjoy.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Beautiful work, Phil, both the tutorial and of course the finished product. What are the woods you used for the cribbage box?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Rob, 3/8" cherry and walnut.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Phil: Really appreciate the tutorial and will be reading it very carefully as time allows.

Nice box as well.

Thanks for the post.


----------

